# x.toString(x);  umwandlung von long in String



## noob (9. Mai 2004)

Hi

würde gerne ein long wert in ein String umwandeln, aber es gelingt mir nich


```
class Test{



    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
    
     long x=2;
      String s;
      s.toString(x);
       => Fehler
   }


}
```
In der Api hab ich noch das gefunden

public static String valueOf(long l)
Returns the string representation of the long argument. 
The representation is exactly the one returned by the Long.toString method of one argument. 


Doch wie benutz ich es ?

Bei 
long l=2;
public static String s.valueof(l);
kommt auch ein Fehler


----------



## stev.glasow (9. Mai 2004)

```
long x = 2;
String s = (new Long(x)).toString();
```
klar ?


----------



## Beni (9. Mai 2004)

oder:


```
long l = 2;
String s = String.valueOf( l );
```


----------



## schalentier (10. Mai 2004)

oder

```
long l = 1000;
 String s = l+"";
```


----------

